# crow opener



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Anyone going out for the Mar 18 ND crow opener? If so please send an email:
[email protected]
thanks,
Doug


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

heading out in the morning. I am pumped probably wont be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone in ND kill any crows this weakend I didnt to darn windy.


----------

